# Eye & Ear Hospital directions



## Ash (30 Jan 2007)

Hi.  
Can anyone help me out with some directions?
I need to get to the Eye & Ear Hospital in Adelaide Street during the week.  I've never been there before and am not familiar with the area.
I need to be in the hospital for 9.30am.
I'll be coming into Dublin on the N7 or the rail link from Kildare direction.
Can anyone advise on which would be easier - taking the train and getting to Adelaide St? 
Or would driving to the Eye & Ear be a better option?  Is there a car park nearby or parking at the hospital?
Any advice on options would be great.


----------



## oysterman (30 Jan 2007)

Don't take your car into town at that time. Get on to the M50 and come off at the Sandyford exit. Park in the car park at Stillorgan Luas station (deceptively named since it's really in the Sandyford Industrial Estate). Get the Luas to Harcourt and walk around the corner to Adelaide _Road_.


----------



## justsally (30 Jan 2007)

Hi Ash,

Is this of any use to you:-


http://www.tcd.ie/Maps/tcd_grtdub.html


----------



## Ash (30 Jan 2007)

I'm much obliged to you both.  
The map is a help and the "route plan" is an excellent idea.   As is the correction from Adelaide St to Adelaide Road!    
I had checked the Eye & Ear website but was disappointed to find it lacking in such details as directions.  Something for them to improve on.
Many thanks to you both again.


----------



## cinders (31 Jan 2007)

[broken link removed] this might help too.


----------

